
The case against ORMs - MarkusWinand
http://korban.net/posts/postgres/2017-11-02-the-case-against-orms/
======
MarkusWinand
Related posts from the past:

What ORMs have taught me: just learn SQL [http://woz.posthaven.com/what-orms-
have-taught-me-just-learn...](http://woz.posthaven.com/what-orms-have-taught-
me-just-learn-sql)

ORM Is an Offensive Anti-Pattern [http://www.yegor256.com/2014/12/01/orm-
offensive-anti-patter...](http://www.yegor256.com/2014/12/01/orm-offensive-
anti-pattern.html)

